# Texaco



## The Onanist (Nov 26, 2009)

Could anyone supply any info on the mt MARKLAND, ex Tulsa Getty, ex Texaco Tulsa. She was built 1971 and I believe bought by Getty Oil but I can't find a connection from there. She was subsequently scrapped in China in the mid 80's. Thanks all.


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

http://www.kommandobryggan.se/brostrom/mark71.htm

http://www.tradera.com/auction/ShowEnlargedImage.aspx?imageID=126595445&seq=1&mega=True


----------

